# 2 Canadian soldiers injured in Afghanistan



## GAP (27 Sep 2007)

2 Canadian soldiers injured in Afghanistan
Last Updated: Thursday, September 27, 2007 | 12:11 PM ET CBC News 
Article Link

Two Canadians were injured Thursday morning when militants opened fire on a group of soldiers helping to set up a police post in southern Afghanistan.

The soldiers were hit by rocket-propelled grenades and machine gun fire while working alongside Afghan police officers in the Panjwaii district west of Kandahar City, the Canadian military told CBC News.

One soldier was shot in the leg, while the other was hit by shrapnel in the leg.

Both soldiers are being treated at a military hospital in Kandahar, while one of them may need to be transferred to Germany for more extensive treatment, CBC's David Common said, reporting from Kandahar.

The soldiers' names and hometowns have not been released.

"Certainly, it's been a very violent week for Canadian soldiers," Common said.
More on link


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Sep 2007)

Speedy recovery, troops!


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Sep 2007)

Take care.....


----------



## geo (27 Sep 2007)

Rest, get well, come back soon & give em hell!

CHIMO!


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Sep 2007)

Get well soon lads!

Wes


----------



## manhole (27 Sep 2007)

speedy recovery!


----------



## 29CARR (28 Sep 2007)

I wish you guys all the best on a speedy recovery. Thanks for doing what you do.


----------



## Lozio (28 Sep 2007)

get well soon guys!


----------



## R933ex (29 Sep 2007)

Get well soon lads.


----------



## Trooper Hale (29 Sep 2007)

Good luck lads, your both heroes, pure and simple and you should be proud of yourselves. Get better.


----------

